# what B.O. basher do you use?



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

recently gone onto Sure For Men as it seems to last quite a long time, although have Lynx in the cupboard too :thumb:


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im a Lynx man but mst folk slate it for being common. Smells fine and works so Im not caring :lol:


----------



## Dougster (Jun 12, 2007)

I use the women's Sure stuff.

Aloe Vera, Cotton Fresh etc (never get the pink one though!! )

You even get a teeny wee one for your 'man bag'


----------



## butcher (Sep 3, 2010)

I use whatever I got for Christmas. 

I never got any this year though, so I'm still using last years..


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

lynx or right guard for me :thumb:


----------



## wookey (Jul 13, 2007)

Sure roll one for me. Spray anti percipients are sh*te imho


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Got to be LYNX,so many choices.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Nivea Silver Protect.


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Grizzle said:


> Nivea Silver Protect.


Same here. I picked up like 30 or 40 odd of the smaller cans of this from work all for free.

Smells nice!


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> Same here. I picked up like 30 or 40 odd of the smaller cans of this from work all for free.
> 
> Smells nice!


send me one to try out???????????


----------



## STEALTH K3 (Dec 29, 2006)

As long as its wet cant use the dry stuff makes me sore and bring me out in a rasch


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

bidderman1969 said:


> send me one to try out???????????


I dont mind, or how about I describe the smell for you? :lol:

This masculine scent possesses a blend of fresh water florals including lily and all that ...


----------



## bidderman1969 (Oct 20, 2006)

SubtleAggressiv said:


> I dont mind, or how about I describe the smell for you? :lol:
> 
> This masculine scent possesses a blend of fresh water florals including lily and all that ...


mmmmmmmmmmmmmmm :lol:


----------



## cotter (Aug 31, 2008)

Sanex for men here.


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2011)

Mitchum (unscented). Supposed to last 48hrs but I've never left it that long. It did last me through a longhaul flight to Japan however, which was 20+hrs door to door.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

Sure For Men for me. :thumb:


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Boss Skin stick one in blue tub :lol:


----------



## Edstrung (Apr 6, 2009)

Sure for men, the green and silver one


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

http://www.dovemencare.co.uk/uk/en/deodorants/clean_comfort_deodorant_stick/product.html

Smells nice!


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

Tesco Body Active.

It's half the price of the mainstream stuff and works just as well IMO and I am a bit of a sweaty bugger so I have had to try lots to find one that works.


----------



## rockape (Feb 18, 2007)

Grizzle said:


> Nivea Silver Protect.


+1 and not over powering :thumb:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Im on Loreal Mens stuff, quite like them. I dont get on with lynx or rightguard


----------



## Tricky Red (Mar 3, 2007)

Sure for Men sensitive anti perspirant stick - I've tried everything from sprays to roll ons and have been using this for about 3 years and it suits me. This is a solid stick, like a white bar and you just wipe once or twice and lasts all day.


----------



## PG Monkey (Apr 19, 2010)

Old Spice spray for me. Never really tried anything else...


----------



## Adam D (Nov 3, 2009)

If you have problems with excessive sweating then try some Anhydrol Forte.

I bought some last summer. You only have to use it sparingly, but it really does work.


----------



## Poke13 (Sep 28, 2010)

Vaseline for men at the mo, has been pretty good nice smell and not bad price.


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Dougster said:


> You even get a teeny wee one for your 'man bag'


How posh is that?? I just use the full size one for my nuts!

I use Sure invisible ice (or whatever their non-marking anti-persperant is called)


----------



## details (May 13, 2009)

Clinique anti persperant white stick type lasts for ages.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

The lynx i got into at its launch and have the odd dabble, the right guard and sure are good the 24 hour ones and the nuetral fragrances.
My personel weapon of choice is the loreal men 48 hour it dont last 48 hours but great stuff i get it when its on promo.
Won the mens health magazine test a few months back also.


----------



## Flair (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm using the nivea one too at the moment, seems pretty good. Dont realy like Lynx makes me itch, but to be honest I use what ever is BOGOF.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

When Im at work I use Nivea dry roll on, wearing a high viz all day makes you sweat loads, any other time I use lynx spray as it does the job very well


----------

